
Show HN: Get text summary of your Gcal availability in seconds - SlyShy
https://calendar.management
======
leshokunin
This is cool. Are you planning on making a Calendly competitor? Is this
something you’re going to open source or charge for?

------
Shrugs
this is great! i never used calendly et al because it felt like a little too
much, you know?

i want a super fast way to grab text for the next 3 days, maybe an alfred
shortcut or a bookmarklet or gmail extension or something

------
pyramation
links in calendly are impersonal... this is cool that it solves that issue
with a human touch ;) nice one!

